# MDF shower panels



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

https://www.victorianplumbing.co.uk...VqLvtCh1KjQ7wEAAYASAAEgKpSvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Are these panels popular for showers etc in the USA? Many are made from MDF with a bonded face, some are ply and some plastic.core.
In the last few years they have been getting used a lot, but I'm not too sure about having MDF in the shower.
My wife likes her friends which is black sparkle and wants me to get rid of the tiles and use this as she thiks it will be easier for her to keep clean.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I haven't seen it in a modern bath. It was popular in various forms in the 1960s here.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Interesting that it was used back then in the USA, but is a recent thing over here. 
I wonder if there was a problem with moisture getting past the corner seals into the MDf and blowing the face.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

stuart45 said:


> I wonder if there was a problem with moisture getting past the corner seals into the MDf and blowing the face.


Not usually, from what I've seen.


----------



## Ernie in Dawson (Jun 16, 2017)

My problem with any of the products for showers and baths is that the majority of homeowners don't keep up with the maintenance. The seams have to be redone every few years to keep the water from finding pinholes or cracks and of course, lots of guys out there buy the cheapest caulking they can find. I just would worry about even a little water getting behind there and the MDF soaking it up like a sponge. You would think they could make them using plastic composites, wouldn't you.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Ernie in Dawson said:


> You would think they could make them using plastic composites, wouldn't you.


I'm pretty sure they have some of those.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

hdavis said:


> I'm pretty sure they have some of those.


They do, I'm probably going to use them.
http://www.nationalplastics.co.uk/plastic-panels/shower-wall-panels/extra-wide-1-metre-panels.html


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

We had an entire bathroom covered in those. Walls and ceiling. They were motorhome panels. Still have some in one bath. Not as shower surrounds though. 

They hold up fine as wall coverings.

Ours were/are MDF I believe.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

